# Seat Covers



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...due to the 'side' airbags located in the seats, it's gonna be tough.

...do NOT get anything that isn't (A) specifically designed to work "with" airbags (ie: velcro flaps, etc.) and (B) specifically designed for the Cruze.

...and, "universal" fits, _universally_ don't "fit"!


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

I learned my lesson on "universal fit" . Bought black Chevy bucket ones that required removal of head rest. Well couldn't do so, so not I have to take back. Glad I got receipt...


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

usaalways said:


> I learned my lesson on "universal fit" . Bought black Chevy bucket ones that required removal of head rest. Well couldn't do so, so not I have to take back. Glad I got receipt...


You couldn't remove the headrests, or did not want to. The headrests can certainly be removed for the install.

I have yet to see a set cover that fits well, and does not look like crap though.


----------



## azappraiser (Mar 1, 2011)

I got "custom-fit" seat covers on-line from Car Seat Covers - Truck Seat Covers - Custom fit to your car or truck..

The driver's side cover took some fanagaling due to the power seat motors, but the end result was worth it. The seat-back covers have velcro closures on the sides, allowing the airbags to deploy if necessary. 

As for removing the head rests... you have to press the releases for both posts at the same time. The post release on the left post is flush with the cap, but it's there.

As soon as I take some pics, I'll post them, along with some pics of the dash-mat, which is currently laying across the dash unattached.


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

azappraiser said:


> I got "custom-fit" seat covers on-line from Car Seat Covers - Truck Seat Covers - Custom fit to your car or truck..
> 
> The driver's side cover took some fanagaling due to the power seat motors, but the end result was worth it. The seat-back covers have velcro closures on the sides, allowing the airbags to deploy if necessary.
> 
> ...


I would appreciate the photos if u can post them. Also, I tried to send a msg to the link above, but doesn't send for some reason. I guess I will have to call directly.


----------



## azappraiser (Mar 1, 2011)

*seat cover pics*



usaalways said:


> I would appreciate the photos if u can post them. Also, I tried to send a msg to the link above, but doesn't send for some reason. I guess I will have to call directly.


 
Here's some pics of the seat covers I picked up. The last two are pics of the dash mat. It still has a few folds in it that need to flaten out before attaching with velcro.

FYI - I clicked the link in my earlier post & it took me right to the company's web site. They do have a toll free number posted on the site.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

You sure you didnt just cut up an XXL Hawaiian shirt?


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

azappraiser said:


> Here's some pics of the seat covers I picked up. The last two are pics of the dash mat. It still has a few folds in it that need to flaten out before attaching with velcro.
> 
> FYI - I clicked the link in my earlier post & it took me right to the company's web site. They do have a toll free number posted on the site.


Thanx for the photos!
I did call today and spoke to "Tony" and he asked to ask for him when Im ready to order.
Only thing is I never installed seat covers before and hope this is not a difficult task being with airbags and all.
Again, thanx for your help. I will keep u posted...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

those seat covers were only on your car for the picture right? lol
i hope you didnt purchase those for your cruze



azappraiser said:


> Here's some pics of the seat covers I picked up. The last two are pics of the dash mat. It still has a few folds in it that need to flaten out before attaching with velcro.
> 
> FYI - I clicked the link in my earlier post & it took me right to the company's web site. They do have a toll free number posted on the site.


----------



## azappraiser (Mar 1, 2011)

wow... you guys are pretty harsh. I've actually gotten quite a few POSITIVE comments on the Hawaiian print.

Anyway... I like 'em & so does the wife. I'm sure the criticism is actually jealousy.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Why do you need seat covers? My one time experience with them, they rotted the seat. I figured it was due to lack of air circulation. I would never put them on anything again unless the seats were already destroyed.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ahah im just playing with you azapprasier......Im not a big fan of seat covers thats why I went with the leather seats. I always been a fan of leather and i will continue owning them for every car I have...Just some personal thoughts you know


----------



## azappraiser (Mar 1, 2011)

I would have preferred leather as well, however they weren't an available option on the Eco.

The main reason I put covers on my seats is that I tend to get a bit dirty at work... the real estate appraisal biz ain't so hot right now, so I'm working for a "major package delivery company", loading & unloading airplanes with freight & containers. The seat covers are relatively easy to remove & they're washable... unlike the seats themselves.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh, Thats weird...Do you know if all ECO models have the option of leather seats. I know the LTZ does and im prettyy sure the LT as well. 
Let me know if you have any further details.


Thanks,
And yeah that was my problem because im an electrician so im always dirty at work. Thats why I had to buy a Truck so I wouldnt ruin my leather lol. 

But dont get me wrong, I dont mind the "cloth" feel on seats. I love the cloth seats I have in my Sierra and I had it for years. Great, comfy and clutch in the winter time lol...But in cars I prefer leather if I had to choose




azappraiser said:


> I would have preferred leather as well, however they weren't an available option on the Eco.
> 
> The main reason I put covers on my seats is that I tend to get a bit dirty at work... the real estate appraisal biz ain't so hot right now, so I'm working for a "major package delivery company", loading & unloading airplanes with freight & containers. The seat covers are relatively easy to remove & they're washable... unlike the seats themselves.


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

EcoCruzer said:


> Why do you need seat covers? My one time experience with them, they rotted the seat. I figured it was due to lack of air circulation. I would never put them on anything again unless the seats were already destroyed.


 Really? Did anyone else have this same experience using seat covers?


----------



## azappraiser (Mar 1, 2011)

usaalways said:


> Really? Did anyone else have this same experience using seat covers?


I've had seat covers on my Jeep Liberty for more than 3 years... in fact I just replaced the first pair due to wear. The seats were undamaged & looked like new. I expect the new covers to keep them that way for years to come.

P.S. I got them from the same company as the covers on my Cruze.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*ANALOGY*: seat covers = *sacrificial* items whose purpose is to take the 'wear & tear,' thus saving the OEM covers _underneath_.


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Oh, Thats weird...Do you know if all ECO models have the option of leather seats. I know the LTZ does and im prettyy sure the LT as well.
> Let me know if you have any further details.


not an option on the Eco


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

wow, i would of thought the eco had atleast the option of leather seats...



chad473 said:


> not an option on the Eco


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...in USA models, leather is only available on LTZ (std) and 2LT (optional) models.

...Canadian models might be differently optioned, however.


----------



## usaalways (Mar 29, 2011)

azappraiser said:


> I got "custom-fit" seat covers on-line from Car Seat Covers - Truck Seat Covers - Custom fit to your car or truck..
> 
> The driver's side cover took some fanagaling due to the power seat motors, but the end result was worth it. The seat-back covers have velcro closures on the sides, allowing the airbags to deploy if necessary.
> 
> ...


Just ordered my seat covers from above link. I chose to cover both front buckets and back seats, along with the head rests, with the "Vel-Quilt" charcoal color. $345 bucks...ouch.


----------



## eline65 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi all, I'm trying to find an option to protect our back seat from our dog, while leaving the seat belt usable. My 5yo uses a booster seat and whenever we have a seat cover in place (to minimize dog hair embedded into the seat fabric), she can't easily insert the seatbelt into the latch. Most have a hole to push the latch through, but as you know, the latches are level with the seat so the holes don't really line up with those holes on the covers we found.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

eline65 said:


> Hi all, I'm trying to find an option to protect our back seat from our dog, while leaving the seat belt usable. My 5yo uses a booster seat and whenever we have a seat cover in place (to minimize dog hair embedded into the seat fabric), she can't easily insert the seatbelt into the latch. Most have a hole to push the latch through, but as you know, the latches are level with the seat so the holes don't really line up with those holes on the covers we found.


Something like this.

http://www.carid.com/2011-chevy-cru...covers-econo-plus-seat-protector-1119370.html


Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------

